# Abhängigkeiten zwischen EJB-JARs



## ratnalein (30. Jan 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe viele EJB-JARs, die ich erfolgreich auf WebLogic-Server deployed habe:
nummer1-0.0.1-SNAPSHOT.jar
nummer2-0.0.1-SNAPSHOT.jar
nummer3-0.0.1-SNAPSHOT.jar
...
...

In jedem dieser JARs gibt es keinen Eintrag zu Class-Path in dem Manifest-File.

Da frage ich mich doch, wie mein JEE-Server die Abhängigkeiten auflöst zwischen den JARs.  Ich habe Abhängigkeiten zwischen den JARs.  Trotzdem funktioniert meine Anwendung.

Ich habe versuch, mich schlau zu machen, und siehe da, da steht es auch, dass lediglich wenn externe JARs für die Anwendung benötigt sind, kann man Class-Path mit einem Path versehen:


> You only need to use this manifest Class-Path entry if you have additional supporting JAR files as part of your EJB JAR or WAR file



Wo ist hier der Hacken?  Löst der Mutter-Loader(Bootstrap-Classloader) die Abhängigkeiten?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße aus Rheinland,

Eure Ratna:rtfm:


----------

